# B&S lawn mower starts then stops



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

I have changed oil, air filter, removed carbon from the piston, sharpened the blade, etc, etc, and my pushmower worked as good as never before. However, after a couple of weeks, it suddenly has a problem. After I have pressed three times on the rubber ball, it will start and run for about 1 second. Then, if I press three times again, I can get it to run for 1 second, and I can repeat that as often as I want. Seems to me that it must be something in the carburator? Fuel supply, governor and ignition must surely be ok? Any advice?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

It would surely be better to have your model # and type # so it would tell us what kinda B&S mower you have.But just going by how you described the problem I'd say there is nothing wrong with the carb.or the prinner bulb"itself" however there is a little funny-shaped gasket between the carb. & air filter which if tore or cut the mower just will not hold a prime for nothing.Sounds to me that replaceing this gasket would solve the problem.

the part number to the gasket is 272653


----------



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks for the info, it's highly appreciated! I took the carb apart, cleaned it all over, including the funny-shaped gasket and the mower works again!


----------

